# favorite tv show?



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

so during the *rare* times that you're not studying what do you like to watch on tv?

i used to be a big Law & Order:SVU but sadly haven't been able to watch it since i've been in Pakistan. i've noticed that most of the tv shows here are several seasons behind the US anyways. let's just hope that i don't get my hands on the bootleg versions of law & order right before the end of the year of the exam...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

UGLY BETTY!!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I love the HBO show Entourage!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

FOOTBALL.

And of course, *Jimmy Neutron.*


----------



## Showman (Mar 9, 2007)

The only show I watch is Lost and the occasional Toronto Maple Leafs game.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i just cant get into lost....why doesnt anybody feel ugly betty?!  ..oh n when im in pak i usually get hooked to that paris hilton show...the simple life i think...


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

haha i saw part of an ugly betty epsiode...but didn't find it funny. i'll give it the benefit of the doubt though and will try to catch the full show next time!


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

i like ugly betty its cute did u kno it takes her makeup people 2 hrs to get her to look like that? lol i thought that was funny


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i think ugly betty is funky..like they try to make her look ugly but i think she has a certain sense of individualistic style...n come on..she rocks those glasses...


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

_Well, I like watching Grey's Anatomy, Oprah, College Hill (BET), Heroes, Dr. House (although its all repeats, ugh!)... Um I think that's it...lol. #grin _


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

i like PSYCH on USA but its all repeats until july


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Well I'm not much of a TV watcher, In my free time I'm usually here in the forum, or instant messaging with friends. In my anatomy and physiology class we got to watch House MD for a week and ER for another week, I really enjoyed it more than most other stuff on TV. I was a Simpson's fan till last year...not anymore because they are mainly reruns. 
So to answer the question my favorite show must be House MD and ER!(filmed in the Cook County Hospital, Chicago!!)

oooo...*idea* lets all ditch this whole med school thing, and make a Pakistani hospital drama show. Since Rehan brought us all together. He can become Director, or get first pick on his role. What you guys say? 
HAHAHA JK#laugh


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

7 action news


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

You can watch shows online when ever you want at abc7.com#cool .


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

the daily show with jon stewart!!!!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Wasanbaloch said:


> my favorite show must be House MD and ER!(filmed in the Cook County Hospital, Chicago!!)




ER is amazing! so much better than scrubs.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

*Scrubs,* *Columbo* (even the repeats from the 1960's are fab), CSI (Miami, New York and Las Vagas), Law & Order (normal and Special Victims Unit), Monk, F.R.I.E.N.D.S, *Malcolm in the Middle*, Real CSI, Inspecter Morse, *Ugly Betty* and Wisteria Lane (because I dont like calling it desperate housewives).

Highlighted are the unmissables, and the rest are must-watchs but the world wont end if you dont. #happy I'll miss pointless TV so much if move away #sad .


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

House, ER, Scrubs. In that order. Grey's anatomy is lame.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

peekvid .... check it out ..


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

sh425 said:


> the daily show with jon stewart!!!!


heck yes sh425, if there's one show I watch every day it's the Daily Show! It's kind of cheesy sometimes but overall it's so hilarious. Sometimes I wonder how Jon Stewart is gonna get better material after Bush leaves #sad .

I'm also a huge fan of the Colbert Report! Satire at it's finest.

House, M.D. rocks -- although 3rd season wasn't nearly as good as the first 2, and although season 4 is doing better, I'd like to see some more of the season 1/2 originality.

Anyone watch The Office? I find it pretty hilarious! Finally a good comedy on NBC after Seinfeld! (Although I hear 30 Rock is also really good)


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Season four of house is already out? Dang... gotta get it.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i may have said this before...lekin UGLY BETTY!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I haaaaaaate ugly people.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> I haaaaaaate ugly people.


 

n i guess they hate you too...which means you have a load of haters...ahh thats life




(lolol)


----------



## Tasha (Nov 26, 2007)

Friends, One Tree Hill, and Scrubs!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

hey arnold! <3


----------



## Ph.Krauss (Nov 29, 2011)

House MD

and One Piece (it's an anim?, or what most of my countrymen call Japanese Cartoon. I don't agree with them, though. Anim? is different from cartoon.)


----------

